# thinking about agility



## JaxxtheGermanShepherd (Oct 7, 2013)

I have researched agility for a long time and I think I want to do it with Jaxx. I know that it would take a lot of training, and that it would be expensive, but I think it would be fun for Jaxx. He is now 10 months old but in a few days he will be 11 months old, and do you think he is old enough to be jumping? I know that you are supposed to wait until they are a certain age but I forgot what age they can start jumping at.
also, where do I buy CHEAP agility starting kits, or how can I make my own jumps/tunnels/weaves ect? 
thanks in advance!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

If you are really serious about getting into it you will need to do classes. There is a lot of work to agility and honestly it is impossible to really know what is right/wrong without having experience. This is especially true if you plan on competing. Good instructors will focus solidly on foundations and will be able to keep things as safe as possible. Trust me, as a newcomer you WILL make mistakes and it is impossible to recognize some of them without a set of experienced eyes wwatching.

I would not jump him for a while yet. First of all, all the foundation work can be done on the flat (ie: no jump bars). It's best to do that first before worrying about jumping at all. A lot of people get their dogs x-rayed when they think they are done growing to see if the growth plates are closed. For a large breed dog, I would err on the side of caution and wait until at least 1.5 years and even then I'd keep the bars as low as possible for a while.


----------



## JaxxtheGermanShepherd (Oct 7, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> If you are really serious about getting into it you will need to do classes. There is a lot of work to agility and honestly it is impossible to really know what is right/wrong without having experience. This is especially true if you plan on competing. Good instructors will focus solidly on foundations and will be able to keep things as safe as possible. Trust me, as a newcomer you WILL make mistakes and it is impossible to recognize some of them without a set of experienced eyes wwatching.
> 
> I would not jump him for a while yet. First of all, all the foundation work can be done on the flat (ie: no jump bars). It's best to do that first before worrying about jumping at all. A lot of people get their dogs x-rayed when they think they are done growing to see if the growth plates are closed. For a large breed dog, I would err on the side of caution and wait until at least 1.5 years and even then I'd keep the bars as low as possible for a while.


thanks! I will look into classes.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

If you are wanting to compete ever, I would look for an instructor that competes and has students that compete. Going to nearby trials is a good way to find instructors/schools.

This calendar is pretty good:

http://agilityevents.net/

Agility is a lot of fun, imo.  I love it.


----------

